# Islabikes cnoc 16 oder beinn 20 small



## purpurtentakel (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

unser Sohn ist 5 1/2 und fährt, seit er 3 Jahre ist, ein 14Zoll Kinderfahrrad von Coolproduct. Jetzt soll er ein neues bekommen, da er sich mit diesem kleinen Rad totstrampelt. Seine Ausdauer ist dabei sehr gut und er verhält sich altersentsprechend gut im Straßenverkehr. Das Rad soll sowohl für die Stadt als auch für Radtouren geeignet sein.

Jetzt tendieren wir ganz stark zu einem Islabikes und können uns nicht entscheiden, welche Größe Sinn macht. Er ist 106cm groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 46cm. Er würde wohl auf das beinn 20 small passen, aber können wir ihn mit solch großen Rädern fahren lassen? Eigentlich bräuchte er ein Rad mit 18 Zoll. Infrage kam auch das Liketobike.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Y_G (13. Mai 2011)

Also mal als Vergleich, meiner wird gerade 4 (Innenbein 38 cm). Er passt gut auf das Cnoc 16" mit kurzer Sattelstütze und flachem Sattel. Ich glaube das passt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich würde eindeutig das Beinn 20 Small empfehlen. Die Mindestschrittlänge passt gerade (die Angaben im SizeChart sind zuverlässig).

Das CNOC wird sehr schnell zu klein sein und vor Allem wird er sich darauf auch ""tot"strampeln, da die Übersetzung m.E. viel zu leicht ist für die Kraft eines 5 1/2 jährigen.


----------



## Y_G (13. Mai 2011)

@chris: was hat das 16" eigentlich hinten für ein Ritzel drauf?


----------



## chris5000 (13. Mai 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> @chris: was hat das 16" eigentlich hinten für ein Ritzel drauf?



Habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Aber wenn man eine schwerere Übersetzung wollte, ist ein größeres Kettenblatt eine einfachere Variante, als ein Ritzeltausch. (geht natürlich nicht mit der Originalkurbel mit aufgepresstem Blatt)

Ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass die Übersetzung irgendwie grundsätzlich zu leicht wäre - spätestens wenn es bergauf geht wäre schwerer schnell auch wieder zu schwer. Das ist halt eine prinzipbedingte Problematik bei Rädern ohne Schaltung. Aber wenn ein Kind groß, alt und sicher genug für ein 20" mit Schaltung ist, dann sollte man m.E. schnell auch auf so ein Rad umsteigen.


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Mai 2011)

Cnoc 16" = 18:32Übersetzung. Zum wechseln hab ich das Ritzel mit ner 1/4" Knarrenkastenverlängerung im Hinterbau arretiert und mit dem Rad als Hebel abgedreht. Viele Maulschlüssel kann man aber auch mit den beiden Maulspitzen einsetzen und dann den Schlüssel mit ner Ruhrzange drehen, nen Abzieher braucht man also nicht umbedingt kaufen wenn ne Werkzeuggrundausstattung da ist.


----------



## purpurtentakel (13. Mai 2011)

Uns gehts halt darum, dass er wirklich auch mal ne längere Strecke fahren kann. Haben eben auch die Bedenken, dass das cnoc 16 schnell zu klein ist. Andererseits wollen wir ihn mit dem großen natürlich auch nicht überfordern - Gangschaltung, kein Rücktritt mehr... Schade, dass man sich diese Räder nirgendwo mal angucken und probefahren kann ;o(


----------



## chris5000 (13. Mai 2011)

purpurtentakel schrieb:


> Uns gehts halt darum, dass er wirklich auch mal ne längere Strecke fahren kann.



Meine Tochter hat zwar motiviert durch ein älteres Kind tatsächlich einmal 2x10km (10 vormittags, 10 nachmittags) auf dem CNOC 16 geschafft, aber insgesamt deutet Euer Wunsch da auch eindeutig aufs Beinn.



purpurtentakel schrieb:


> Haben eben auch die Bedenken, dass das cnoc 16 schnell zu klein ist.


Zu Recht.



purpurtentakel schrieb:


> Andererseits wollen wir ihn mit dem großen natürlich auch nicht überfordern - Gangschaltung, kein Rücktritt mehr...



Werdet Ihr nicht: 

Eine vorhandene Schaltung kann und sollte man benutzen - muss man aber nicht. Das Rad fährt auch so.

Von irgendwelchen Problemen beim Umstieg von Rücktritt auf Freilauf hat hier eigentlich noch nie jemand berichtet. Sondern von Problemlosigkeit.
Und: die CNOCs haben genausowenig einen Rücktritt wie die BEINNs.


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Mai 2011)

Mit den Bremsen hab die Kids schnell raus, bzw auf dem 16" Isla gings perfekt bevor er fahren konnte. Mein 4,5Jähriger ist 1,08m und fährt das 16" Rad genau wie auf meinen Fotos eingestellt(kommt mit den ausgestreckten Zehenspitzen auf den Boden), glaub deiner hat aber verhältnismäßig recht lange Beine? Die Schaltung könnte man man zum gewöhnen auch einfach demontieren und ne alte/Billigkette nehmen um auf Singlespeed zu bauen.

Wegen der langen Beine würde ich auch zum Beinn raten.

Und wegen 18" und anderen Marken, die Felgengröße hat überhaupt nichts zu heissen, ein 20" Cycletech Moskito ist zum Beispiel erst ab Köpergrößen wie das Beinn 24" nutzbar, da sind die Listen von Isla schon sehr, sehr gut.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (16. Mai 2011)

Mein Junge ist jetzt auch 5.5 und fährt das 20small schon seit letztem Jahr. Umgestiegen ist er (nach rund einem Jahr) von eimen bleischweren alten 16er welches zum Anfangen dann doch ziemlich grenzwertig (gross) war. Aber er ist halt sportlich und sah es als Herausforderung damit fahren zu lernen. Inzwischen könnte er durchaus mit einem "normalen" 20er zurecht kommen, ich finde das small aber super, weil er damit auf Single-Trails, steilen Abfahrten oder auch in Schiebepassagen einfach gut zurecht kommt.

Umstieg von altem Teil (braucht er jetzt noch um Sprünge zu üben - da blutet das Herz weniger, wenn er das Teil mal wieder wegschmeisst oder beim BMX-mässigen die Wand hoch fahren in die Mauer setzt) war absolut problemlos, anfangs war nur das Schalten etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (gibt im Grunde nur den kleinsten und den grössten Gang). Mit etwas mehr Erfahrung braucht er nun alle Gänge, Touren bis zu 30 Kilometer sind somit problemlos machbar, wenn nicht zu viel Schiebepassagen oder allzusteile Anstiege drin sind.

Sein Bruder hat die kleine Variante (14er Gnoc), das Teil ist für die Grösse eigentlich zu schwer. Auch das 16er dürfte eher als Lernhilfe zu sehen sein (war bisschen mühsam ohne Übersetzung, da muss echt viel geschoben werden, wenn's mal in die Berge geht). Da Deiner ja schon fahren kann und die Grösse absolut ausreicht zum Small (eventuell schon das "normale"?) würde ich ganz sicher nicht das 16er nehmen. Auch bei uns soll der Kleine nach dem 14er (hatte nebenbei vorher das Rothan, hat damit immer noch viel Spass) gleich auf das 20s umsteigen. Hoffe natürlich, dass das Rad das überlebt, denn die Dinger müssen doch einiges einstecken (letztens ein Überschlag über den Lenker auf einem steilen Single-Trail bergab - irgendwann halten das die doch recht leichten Parts am Bike dann doch nicht mehr aus). Wie in einem anderen Tread bereits geschrieben: für normale Touren, auch mit leichtem Offroadanteil sind die Beinn durchaus zu gebrauchen, aber wenn's richtig ans eingemachte geht, dann ist halt doch alles ziemlich leicht und nicht ganz so Hard-Core gebaut, wie man sich das von Erwachsenen-Bikes gewohnt ist. In der Regel dürfte das auch egal sein (sind ja Kinder und keine Profi-Freeride-Downhiller), nur sollte man sich trotz der Ausstattung nicht zu viel versprechen.

Ich finde die Bikes für den vorgegebenen Einsatzbereich toll, bin schon am überlegen ob es nach dem 20ers ein 24er oder ein 26s werden soll - wobei es ja auch noch andere Marken gibt welche in der nächsten Grösse durchaus auch sehr schöne Sachen haben.

Nebenbei: ich wollte eigentlich ein Moskito für meinen grösseren haben, nur hatte der letztes Jahr da einfach nicht draufgepasst (wäre noch heute grenzwertig). Zudem sind die Preise halt doch deutlich höher, fraglich ob man mit 5 bzw. zwischen 5 und 6 schon ein so teures Fahrrad haben "muss". Im Gegensatz zum Isla scheinen mir die Rähmen und Parts am Moskito (neu gibt es sogar eine XT-Variante namens Mosktio Buzz) doch hochwertiger und stablier zu sein, ist aber eben fraglich ob das ein Kind überhaupt nutzen kann bzw. daran mehr Freude hat, als an einer etwas "normaleren" Ausführung. 

Das vermultich eher psychologische Problem von fehlender Stabilität beim Beinn haben wir im Moment so gelöst, dass mein Junge einen BMX-Kurs mit Leihfarrädern besucht (er findet vor allem den auch geliehenen Integralhelm genial), die stecken die harte Gangart auf Dauer doch leichter weg (er hat super Spass dabei und kann sich unter Anleitung eines Trainers voll auspowern - vielleicht muss er dann sein Beinn nicht ganz so arg schinden ).

Marc


----------

